# Ingersoll pocket watch



## DannyC85 (Mar 13, 2017)

I was given this by my grand parents before they passed. Just wondered if anyone can tell me anything about it?

Date

rarity (if any)

It still works I've just wound it up and tested it. It comes with a chain too.

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/doozer85/33262915042/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your Ingersoll is rather a nice example with quite classic hands and dial. Unfortunately for us, however, those rather classy features obscure the real date of your watch because they appear on watches of earlier times than your particular example. In fact, looking at the "INGERSOLL" legend on the dial and the "Made in Gt. Britain" designation, together with the crown assembly at the top of the watch, I would date your piece to the post-War period and between about 1960 and 1970. During this period, British Ingersoll was part of a consortium of watch companies termed the Anglo-Celtic Company Ltd., and there were many inexpensive pocket watches branded Ingersoll made and sold by this group (which included Smiths and Vickers) until 1980. Ingersoll itself left the consortium in 1969. I have to be honest and say that my gut feeling tells me that your watch might actually just post-date 1970, in dating terms, largely on the grounds of the style of brand lettering. However, to confirm this, I would need some addition information from you as to when your grandfather actually acquired the watch. When trying to date watches, it greatly helps if the style is contemporary with the date of the watch, and in your case, the only clear hints of contemporary style are the branding and the crown assembly.


----------



## DannyC85 (Mar 13, 2017)

I would say 60/70s to be honest but he's passed away unfortunately and know one really knows where he got it from.

i opened the back and can see a 73 on there. Would that mean it's 1973?https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/doozer85/33035610910/

Does it hold any value do you think?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I cannot value your watch as an individual item partly for ethical reasons and partly because I would need to examine it in person.

I can say that post-War Ingersoll pocket watches survive in large numbers and they weren't expensive items to start with. I don't know the respective numbers extant for each particular model or variation, and you would need the opinion of an Ingersoll expert. Your addition information is very useful, and I can breathe a sigh of relief that my opinion on the date of your watch seems to be correct - I now am pretty certain that your watch was made after Ingersoll left Anglo-Celtic in 1969 but before about 1975 (although I am not absolutely sure if the "73" on your watch refers to the date).


----------

